# How to remove stuck bolts?



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Easy out sockets. Technicians best friend for bolts like those.

Bolt extractor sockets, also known as. Sharp edges that swirl on the inside of the socket. Guarantees removal.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Easy out sockets. Technicians best friend for bolts like those.
> 
> Bolt extractor sockets, also known as. Sharp edges that swirl on the inside of the socket. Guarantees removal.


I think I have one of those, but I can't get it in there I have to use a wrench


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Heat always seemed to work for me. Heads of bolts may even snap off using one of those sockets causing more trouble. Sounds like ya need to run to your local Lowes or Home Depot or any hardware store and get a MAPP gas torch. It will be a yellow cylinder. MAPP gas burns hotter than propane (blue cylinder) so make sure to get yellow. Heat till glowing red hot. Hope ya can get the heat where ya need it and make sure to have a fire extinguisher close bye just in case.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Heat always seemed to work for me. Heads of bolts may even snap off using one of those sockets causing more trouble. Sounds like ya need to run to your local Lowes or Home Depot or any hardware store and get a MAPP gas torch. It will be a yellow cylinder. MAPP gas burns hotter than propane (blue cylinder) so make sure to get yellow. Heat till glowing red hot. Hope ya can get the heat where ya need it and make sure to have a fire extinguisher close bye just in case.


When i used to work on my old car with my dad heat was his go to solution for everything haha but yes i agree with autumncruze!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Red hot, no. That's too hot to remove the bolts. Personally I'd rather have the stupid bolt heads break off. It's only two bolts in spots that don't matter on a heat shield.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Alright as long as thats the only purpose of the bolts. Do you have a pic of where these bolts are that u are trying to remove?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Heat is really the best way, just don't set the oil on fire. also WD-40 is pretty much useless as a penetrant, get some PB blaster, soak it down over night then try heat.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

WD-40 is a good drying agent, not a penetrating oil. Liquid Wrench is supposed to work pretty well for being cheap. If any of your buddies work at an industrial facility, see if they can order you a can or two of Kroil/AeroKroil. That stuff is supposed to be one of the best penetrating oils around. 

For right now, I'd get some Liquid Wrench, soak the bolts for a few hours, and then attack it with an easy-out.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

+1 for heat. I struggled to get the exhaust off the Excursion when I stripped it down. 150k salt belt bolts were so rusted on that they had to be red hot in order to break them loose. My grandpa did a front bearing the other day too and had to use heat to get some of the parts off he said.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Was able to get them off. Not sure what changed, but i sprayed the crap out of them with WD-40 the other night and today they came right off. No idea why.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

I was going to suggest WD-40, looks like I was in too late. I love the stuff better than duct- tape! I used it to unstick most mechanical parts/ quiet them temporarily from belts to bolts. :wub:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

20131pz69 said:


> I was going to suggest WD-40, looks like I was in too late. I love the stuff better than duct- tape! I used it to unstick most mechanical parts/ quiet them temporarily from belts to bolts. :wub:


PB Blaster is like WD40 on steroids. Great stuff. Came in very handy working on suspension bolts on old cars. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> PB Blaster is like WD40 on steroids. Great stuff. Came in very handy working on suspension bolts on old cars.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


used that too- for my garage door + other stuff. Not sure which works better/ is heavier- duty


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've actually seen Duct tape/WD-40 shrink wrap combinations for sale around Christmas time.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Well WD-40 isn't a lubricant, it's a cleaner but it's all I had and most of the time it will help loosen up bolts. But yeah, Liquid Wrench or PB-Blaster is what is called for.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Run eng till hot.
Shoog w/Kroil (flammable)

No joy, chill bolt headz w dry ice, burn hazard.
edit: just saw you haduck, ssorry


----------

